# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Invertebrado Estranho - Ajuda na Identificação

## Bruno JR Silva

Boas!

Há minutos, estava eu a olhar para o alguidar e comecei a ver o que parecia um dos meus Strombus a trabalhar, quando de repente vejo que estavam os dois no lado oposto.
Consegui tirar umas fotos com parte do bicho, mas não faço ideia do que seja.

Aspecto:

Parece uma minhoca preta e branca com uns 4 centímetros.

Comportamento:

Esconde-se com a luz do flash e da lanterna.
Parece que se alimenta do que apanha nas rochas (tal como se fosse um strombus a aspirar)

Fotos: (a segunda vê-se bem)

P1040464.jpg
P1040466.jpg


O que é que faço?
Tiro se conseguir?
Deixo ficar?

----------


## Pedro Godinho

Boas,

Não será algo parecido com isto: http://www.cbpds.com.br/html/inverteb3.html

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Boas Pedro,

Não, não são ofiúros, é apenas uma "minhoca".

Obrigado.

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Bruno...
segue este excelente artigo do Ron Shimek (especialista em DSBs e organismos marinhos) que por A + B chegas á identificação do bicho ou muito perto disso. Ao menos vais saber se é um bom organismo ou não para ter no reef e consequentemente teres de remove-lo ou não.

http://www.erdingtonaquatics.com/reefcreatures.html#23

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Marco,

Obrigado. O artigo é excelente e dá umas pistas, mas como sou um nabo nesta coisa das identificações, facilmente chego a multiplas opções e não consigo uma conclusão decente.

----------

